# Tesla invader 3 240 watt



## Chad B (31/7/16)

Hi I'm interested in buying the tesla invader 3 

Any advice when buying the device?


----------



## th1rte3n (1/8/16)

I am happy with mine, use it all the time. As long as you build according to your batteries your good. 
Its got all the safety cutoffs of a normal regulated mod.
Running a 22g, 8 warp dual kanthal build in my petri at the moment and there is no rampup on half power, love it.

Only con I found is that if you are not careful it can rip our battery wraps when taking them out. 

Sent from my E5603 using Tapatalk


----------

